# alright... one more new one :)



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

here is a guitar I have been working on for the past day. just about finished it up this evening, ready for the finishing room very soon.

Lacewood body (prs style) with quilted maple cap, hard maple neck with lacewood headstock veneer.

its getting a set of STew Mac "vintage vibe" uncovered HB's, a Baggs piezo tunomatic bridge, string through body ferrules, grover tuners, graphtec nut. volume, tone, blend & selector switch for the pups and a three way pup switch.

will post a pic when its done.

Unfortunately, this one isnt mine, its a custom order from a friend of my girlfriends, for his daughter (christmas gift). Hope he & she likes it!

AJC


----------



## TheOz (Oct 19, 2006)

gorgeous guitar! can't wait to see it completely ready!
i hope i get a chance to start that prs look alike project soon :rockon:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.Drool Drool


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Great Lookin guitar AJ. I've thought about using lacewood because I like the look but it just seemed to be very heavy.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Great Lookin guitar AJ. I've thought about using lacewood because I like the look but it just seemed to be very heavy.



I bought this lacewood from A&M wood specialty in Cambridge, ON. Its actually quite like the African mahogany I usually use - not too heavy at all!

The lacewood works really really well. Sands easy and machines very smoothly.

I finished spraying the lacquer today. WIll post pics when its done!

AJC


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> I bought this lacewood from A&M wood specialty in Cambridge, ON. Its actually quite like the African mahogany I usually use - not too heavy at all!
> 
> The lacewood works really really well. Sands easy and machines very smoothly.
> 
> ...


I'm reaching for the tums now.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> I bought this lacewood from A&M wood specialty in Cambridge, ON. Its actually quite like the African mahogany I usually use - not too heavy at all!
> 
> The lacewood works really really well. Sands easy and machines very smoothly.
> 
> ...


I'm certainly looking forward to the pics. :bow: I am also going to try lacewood in the near future. Thanks to you for that. :banana:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

hey guys,
I finished spraying the guitar body and neck this weekend. Today I just set the neck on with two screws to get some pics...

the body is as-sprayed, ie, I still need to let it sit for a few days and then wet sand, and rub it out and polish.

Its not too flashy, but the colour looks good with the lacewood.

AJC


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Very nice, indeed.*

You sir, are a genius!

Absolutely beautiful looking guitar! :bow:


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Too bad you're not selling talent , you'd be a millionnaire .
Beautiful guitar Drool


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Another fine piece you have under way there, waiting to see the finished product... +1


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

well its done....


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

wow, another very nice one.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Sweet.... If you ever retire from building furniture, I think you have a secondary career locked up brother!

Somebody stop this guy! Every thread the man starts gives me bad GAS!!!


----------

